# Looking for an English 3 speed ladies bicycle



## indianbicycle (May 14, 2011)

I am looking for a 1930's English 3 speed ladies bicycle.  It must have the full chain guard cover - Humber, Sunbeam, Raleigh, Rudge. Good to very good condition.


----------



## curtis odom (May 18, 2011)

They have become surprisingly expensive on ebay and craigslist for something we used to regularly put in the bin.


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2011)

curtis odom said:


> They have become surprisingly expensive on ebay and craigslist for something we used to regularly put in the bin.




Thats why they've become expensive.


----------

